# Built in lathe bed trueing system.



## th62 (Jun 26, 2021)

This is a lathe stand I made about eight years ago, it has a built in system for trueing the bed, takes just a few minutes to do it.  The video demonstrates how it works.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmyRASURks8&t=4s


----------



## Z2V (Jun 27, 2021)

Nice work.


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2021)

Very nice system!  

Somehow, I have a vague memory of @Titanium Knurler wanting to do something similar with a lathe he purchased a year or two ago.  Maybe he'll see his name "used in vain" here, and will chime in.  Then again, I could just be suffering from Oldtimer's Disease ... what were we talking about????


----------



## th62 (Jun 27, 2021)

Well, he's a bit late, as I said, I made that system eight years ago.


----------



## Titanium Knurler (Jun 29, 2021)

th62 that’s a very nice system you have put together.

hman, you are not losing your mind, I did modify the stock lathe stand to help with lathe alignment. The post was titled something like, “Setting-up the PM 1236T lathe”.  I would insert a link to it but I am not quite sure how to yet.

Take care,
TK


----------

